# Lyft fees



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

ok uber gives you a 1099kand a 1099misc and also a summary to know what all the uber fees are you can deduct

Lyft 1099 is like Uber's but I don't see a breakdown of SRF and commission like uber?


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I am thinking, we are going to need to make a spreadsheet and input the numbers from your weekly settlements. You would think that they have all the numbers handy, that they could just break it all out for you.

One more reason why I hate lyft....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mandreyka said:


> ok uber gives you a 1099kand a 1099misc and also a summary to know what all the uber fees are you can deduct
> 
> Lyft 1099 is like Uber's but I don't see a breakdown of SRF and commission like uber?


I think it is explained here; Lyft doesn't include their equivalent to the SRF so you don't deduct it.
http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/taxes/taxes-drivers-read-file-lyft-1099/


----------

